# Scratchbuilt harbour warehouse in wood



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi! I´ve been modelling a wooden harbour warehouse this week. This scratch build method is not so demanding but will still give you a nice and aged look. The material is low cost balsa sheet and PVA-B glue + paint.


----------



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

Did you post a picture?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

looks good, a nice video


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

AmtrackJim said:


> Did you post a picture?


Hi! Yes, it´s a pre-view of the videoframe on Youtube. It´s visible for me when logged in and on PC, but invisble when using Safari browser in an Iphone. What device are you using?

Here´s the link to the video:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That looks very nice.

It's also invisible on Chrome.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Martin, I always enjoy your videos, techniques and results. You seem to enjoy it a lot, too!  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Nikola said:


> Martin, I always enjoy your videos, techniques and results. You seem to enjoy it a lot, too!  Thanks for posting this.


Thank you! :thumbsup:
Yes, I come home everyday after work and still over 40 years doing model railroad still really look forward to the moments in the evening at the workbench, or by the layout.


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> That looks very nice.
> 
> It's also invisible on Chrome.


Hi! It must be some glitch how this forum mechanics works I guess..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

martin t said:


> Hi! It must be some glitch how this forum mechanics works I guess..



I am using chrome and can not see it.
But I found that if I go to quote you, I then see a link in the quote box.
Strange.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was told by John that when you post a YouTube video don't use the YouTube icon to post just post the link.

It will show to all as a video.
I see you used the YouTube icon to post the video?
Try just posting the link, it should be good for all to see.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Martin, you've outdone yourself on this one. I'll have to attempt to make this one. Great videos, I've enjoyed them all!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Martin, really nice construction video. Like the weathering technique.


----------

